# Blood sugar going high



## Karislouise (Aug 23, 2019)

i am in the very early stages of pregnancy (7wks) following IVF treatment. I’m am so confused as thought blood sugar was meant to be low during first trimester but mine is high after eating and through the night. Not ridiculously, no higher than 10 but obviously high enough. I try to correct but it doesn’t lower it. I saw the consultant the other week and they told me to take insulin 20mins before which was working at first but now it isn’t. Has anyone got similar experiences? I still feel relatively new to the condition after only being diagnosed 3 years ago and this is my first time being pregnant. After working so hard to get pregnant I don’t want to cause a MC. My hba1c is good at 47.


----------



## Cleo (Aug 23, 2019)

Hi and welcome.  In all honesty,  when it comes to T1 and pregnancy I don’t think there are any hard and fast rules apart from the fact that the 3rd trimester will make you insulin resistant ! 
I have 2 boys who are 2.5 yrs apart (so not a massive age gap really ) , in my first pregnancy I was hypo a lot of the time in the first trimester whereas in my second I was insulin resistant in the first trimester.  Everyone’s body reacts differently to pregnancy and insulin requirements change ALL THE TIME !  

I think injecting 20 mins before is a good idea.  Are you finger pricking or using a Libre ? I didn’t have a Libre during pregnancy so used to set my alarm and test at 3am just to see what was going on .  It was useful and not as bad as it sounds .  Also try experimenting with different types of carbs if you feel you’re not getting the readings that you want.  Low GI worked well for me.  

T1 and pregnancy is incredibly hard but we can have perfectly healthy pregnancies.  Be kind to yourself and take 1 day at a time x


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 24, 2019)

Welcome to the forum @Karislouise 

I can’t comment on pregnancies, but I do inject a while before my meals where possible, which enables the insulin to get going and meet the glucose as it arrives.  I had to experiment with this timing and I find that it is different at different times of the day.

If they haven’t given you a Libre it is worth asking.  I think that pregnancy is one of the criteria for allocating these on the NHS.  These can really help in seeing what the impact of different foods is on you BG.  It also helps to head off hypos and hypers.


----------



## Pigeon (Oct 6, 2019)

Hello and congratulations! I am now 27 weeks pregnant, I found during the first couple of weeks I needed to increase my basal by 10% or so, then it doeped by about 25%. Since about 14 weeks it has been going up again, I'm now at approx 150% of what I started with! Just keep track of it and adjust accordingly is all you can do, and try to avoid spikes by injecting in advance and eating low GI where possible,

Best of luck!


----------



## Ditto (Oct 6, 2019)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Congrats on your bump.


----------



## Walaa (Jun 16, 2020)

Karislouise said:


> i am in the very early stages of pregnancy (7wks) following IVF treatment. I’m am so confused as thought blood sugar was meant to be low during first trimester but mine is high after eating and through the night. Not ridiculously, no higher than 10 but obviously high enough. I try to correct but it doesn’t lower it. I saw the consultant the other week and they told me to take insulin 20mins before which was working at first but now it isn’t. Has anyone got similar experiences? I still feel relatively new to the condition after only being diagnosed 3 years ago and this is my first time being pregnant. After working so hard to get pregnant I don’t want to cause a MC. My hba1c is good at 47.



Dear Karislouise,

I hope everything is going very well with you dear! I've the same experience here but I am not pregnant yet but I am planning to get pregnant soon! 
If you get any piece of information that could help me, it would be great! 

Thanks dear and I wish you deliver your baby healthy and happy


----------



## grovesy (Jun 16, 2020)

Walaa said:


> Dear Karislouise,
> 
> I hope everything is going very well with you dear! I've the same experience here but I am not pregnant yet but I am planning to get pregnant soon!
> If you get any piece of information that could help me, it would be great!
> ...


Welcome the original poster has not been seen since last year so you may not get a reply.


----------

